# What's your go-to espresso blend?



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

So I was wondering which of you have an espresso bean (blend or SO) which you consider to be your go-to blend, and which you re-order time after time...

If you do, what have you settled on?

I've been a bit of a nomad up until now, scattering my orders around different companies and types if coffee's. I've enjoyed this approach, but find myself thinking I'd enjoy the familiarity of something I love, and could order a kilo of, knowing I'd saviour it all, and not get....well bored.

I'm not advocating stopping trying new things, but wondered what approach everyone else took?

Maybe everyone else has a subscription for IMM and has no time for a go-to blend!?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to say I've gone back to Has bean Bolivian Copacabana time and time again. Reliably excellent. Sunshine in a cup 

Haven't found a go-to blend yet, let me know your conclusion.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I haven't tried the latest permutation yet but Extract Original is consistently brilliant, as is Strong Man and Dr Strangelove, their seasonals are always great too but as they are seasonal I can't really count them as a 'go to'

Single Origin wise, the ones I have re-ordered a few times this season have been, Wahana Estate(Extract), Wote Yirgacheffe(Square Mile), Finca Loayza(Has Bean), Jirmiwachu(Square Mile)


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Really enjoying Square Mile Red Brick at the moment. The current incarnation is especially good.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Lusty Glaze from HandsOn and Red Brick from Square Mile are fav's to have in stock. I quite like having a couple to keep going back to knowing that I can get a nice cup out of the majoity of the bag rather than losing several grams dialling into the unknown.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I also like Lusty Glaze but better still I find Origin Farmer 30 Espresso which is very smooth.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

For me it Union Revelation - reliable and forgiving to make. When you get it right (which is quite easy) - you get nice berry hints. Lovely. Keep coming back to it.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guy, sounds like good advice. Not got round to trying SM or Union yet, so maybe that's something to think about for my next order!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffee bean shop, Everyday Espresso does it for me.


----------

